# Hi



## Hylic (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey.

Don't know what to say, really. I'm just a longhair who recently got enamored with the 80's goth culture and music and who likes making poems and stories at times. I also like the arts in general, I know how to play a few instruments, write every now and then, and recently started learning drawing.

I guess I just want some peer review or some such, 'cuz my poems sound like teen angst bullshit and my stories are a bunch of nonsense.

I won't say much more because over time I just started rambling and stop making any sense, so if you wanna know anything just ask, or don't, it's your call.


----------



## Reichelina (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi Hylic!

Welcome to the forums! I'm Reich! 
I see that you write poems! Well, we have great poets here! 

Before you can post your own work, you must post 10 substantial posts first. 
You can read some of the members' works and give us your feedback! 
Don't be shy! 

Hope to see you around!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi, Hylic (try saying that fast three times :lol: )

Anyway, welcome to our home. 80's goth eh? Sounds like you may be into Sisters of Mercy and the like. Well, like I said, welcome. There are plenty of areas to explore here and once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you'll be able to post your own creative works as well as choose your avatar and signature.

So look around and get to know us a little 

And maybe I'll listen to my Bauhaus (they're considered goth, right?)


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 5, 2016)

Lol, ramble away. And :hi: Good to have you here, Hylic. What's your genre with prose?


----------



## DruidPeter (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello, Hylic! I'm glad you went with 80's goth rock culture, and not the glamour hair metal of the 70's! If you had... we would have had issues. :hell_pawn:

lol, jk. Welcome aboard. I hope to read your stuff and get to know you better over the course of time. I'm actually fairly new, meself! :3


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello Hylic,

One post down nine to go to earn your stripes, (thread starting and other privileges).  One of the best ways to get to know the community and make yourself known is to chime in on discussion and offer feedback on others' work.  We have very active boards for both poetry and prose, as well as monthly challenges that are just getting under way.  So jump in and if you have questions don't be afraid to ask.  The mentors, whose names are in lavender, are usually floating around the boards somewhere.  We will point you in the right direction.  Generally a small bribe, cookies, will be required.


----------



## Hylic (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey, thanks, everybody.

@mrmustard615 haha, yeah. As I said I just recently got into that stuff, so I don't know many bands besides The Cure, Siouxsie and those. (I especially like the Doors[they are goth rock, right?]) Also, Bauhaus is my favourite, haha.

@Aquilo Hm.. I dunno, I don't like fitting in with existing genres. I guess what probably unites all my prose (and poetry too) are my (sadly not very well done) attempts to make experimental and avant-garde stuff. (I just love those so much)

@DruidPeter Haha, not much into metal myself.


----------



## Miseo (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi and welcome. There are great ways to write dark/gothic poems without making them sound like teen angst (what does "gothic" even mean? >_>). I have a copy of Poe's complete works, amd his poems are awesome. Not just The Raven (but that's awesome too). The Conqueror Worm is probably my favourite of his poems. Some of Shalespeare's sonnets are also really good. I'll powt the Conqueror Worm and one of Shakespeare's sonnets here (whether he wrote it or not is debatable actually).

http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems-and-poets/poems/detail/48633
http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems-and-poets/poems/detail/45096


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi Hylic and welcome to the forum. Post up some of your stuff and we'll help you make it sound the way you want it to.

Oh, and nobody is "just a longhair" - longhairism is and always was a force for good


----------



## Hylic (Jun 5, 2016)

@Miseo Hey, dude, thanks. I actually love Poe's works, and already read a  few of them some years ago (though I remember not understanding a  single thing haha). I'll get around to rereading it and also reading some Shakespeare soon.

@bdcharles Yeah, longhairs for the win! -uº


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello and welcome I hope that you have been enjoying your time here, would you like to be a published writer at somepoint? Looking forward to reading some of your work. I love the whole goth movement, enjoying gothic literature as much as the clothes and music, have you read much gothic literature?


----------



## Hylic (Jun 8, 2016)

I admit I've never really put all that much thought about it. My primary thoughts in regards to job is probably either being a musician or a programmer. But yeah, I don't really like limiting myself to one thing to the rest of my life, so at some point I'll probably try to publish some works.

And no, I've never read much gothic literature per se, mostly just some song lyrics. Then again, I'm not really sure if I know what gothic literature is at all. All in all, though, I've read mostly books on philosophy, sociology and psychoanalysis, and then a few books related to the 60's counterculture, and very few fiction ones (among those I'd say comes to mind A Song Of Ice And Fire and a few Lovecraft).

Hey, if you don't mind, while we are at it could you recommend me some choice gothic literature?


----------



## JustRob (Jun 9, 2016)

Philosophy, sociology and psychoanalysis but very little fiction? Do you mean that what they write about those subjects is all factual? Good heavens. If you want to try some psychoanalysis yourself try to make some sense out of my website mentioned below. By the way, hi and welcome. You should find plenty of advice on writing better quality bullshit here, if that's your genre.


----------



## Hylic (Jun 9, 2016)

What, no, haha, don't take it that way. When I say fiction I mean to say fiction that is written to be more or less commercial.

Then again, how can one know what is fact and what is not? Not trying to start a discussion about existentialism (happened last time I asked someone about this), how can I or you be sure that our senses aren't faulty in some way? Or that our brains are so, for that matter?


----------



## JustRob (Jun 10, 2016)

Hylic said:


> When I say fiction I mean to say fiction that is written to be more or less commercial.
> 
> ... how can I or you be sure that our senses aren't faulty in some way? Or that our brains are so, for that matter?



Like I said, look at my website, the explanation for the clocks in my avatar, if you have the time. (That is a joke, I think.) Apparently my mind literally wanders from time to time. When things don't appear to happen exactly as expected scientists start doing research, but psychologists start recommending treatment. What do the rest of us do just to understand our lives though?

Apart from the psychology, you have identified another issue that must affect many here. Is the intention of fiction writing primarily to achieve commercial success or to give readers the widest possible choice of stories? Should ambitious writers follow the well beaten paths or branch out into new areas where the potential readership is indeterminate? Even successful published writers have differing views about this. Should one prove oneself by writing sound conventional stuff and then start more experimental writing when one already has a reputation? Such an approach isn't appropriate for me at my age, but it is something that younger writers with serious intentions have to consider here.


----------

